# 4th annual Smoopy's Spring Swap & Shine-May 10th-Murfreesboro, TN



## Smoopy's (Mar 7, 2014)

bring your bikes-your parts and the family to the 4th annual Smoopy's Spring Swap & Shine-May 10th at LTA Depot @ 450 Butler Dr. in Murfreesboro, TN. We will have 10X20 swap spots for $15-10X10 "smalls" spots for $10 and $5 per bike for the shine.. NEW this year..the shine COUNTS!! Top 10 awards and a best of show to given out this year..has your bike got what it takes...open to ALL genre of bike..we like to see them ALL represented at our shows.We will also have a 50/50 drawing and maybe a few more surprises...we hope you can attend..if you have attended a SVB show in the past you know a good time is had by all...spread the word..thanks!!


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 23, 2014)

Weekly bump


----------



## Pedalin Past (Mar 24, 2014)

*Have Rust....Will Travel....*

Uncle Paul and Uncle Tim will be there with another load of rusty treasures....Keep the kickstand up and enjoy the ride....


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 29, 2014)

So as many of you know. We always try to have a little live music from some great local bands. This year is no exception..we just booked a groovy surf rock band named the " Crazy Aces" to play a couple of sets..be sure to check them out in reverb..
http://www.reverbnation.com/crazyacesmusic


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll be there. This has always been a good one for me to hit! Worth the drive.


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll be there with some bikes and parts for sale and some free copies of _Ol' Skool Rodz_ and _Car Kulture DeLuxe_, while they last. This show is a laid-back good time. Some cool bikes changed hands there last time.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 6, 2014)

bump to the top


----------



## Smoopy's (May 6, 2014)

hey guys, well, the weather is not looking so hot for Saturday..I know most shows are "rain or shine" BUT if you have ever been to a show..in the rain..you know full well how much it stinks..SOOOO..we may have a rain date. I'm in talks with LTA right now trying to figure that out,,I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 8, 2014)

Smoopy's said:


> hey guys, well, the weather is not looking so hot for Saturday..I know most shows are "rain or shine" BUT if you have ever been to a show..in the rain..you know full well how much it stinks..SOOOO..we may have a rain date. I'm in talks with LTA right now trying to figure that out,,I'll keep you guys posted




I'm there no matter what. Always a promising event!


----------



## dorr (May 11, 2014)

*Andy, Thanks for another Great Show!!*

Thanks Andy for another great show and for the frame.  Great turn out and the weather was great!!  Josh thanks for the cool bike and Tyler thanks for the chain guard I love these things.  There was plenty of old bikes on sale and some great deals to be had for sure.  It was good to see everyone and look forward to the fall show.


----------



## BB Rider (May 11, 2014)

*Fun for all!*

 Andy, enjoyed the swap. Lots of great old bikes there for sale and show. Picked up some "smalls"' great deals! Loved the band too!! See you soon 

M & S


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2014)

Did anyone take any pics? V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 12, 2014)

*bicycle pictures*

yes were is the pictures sure like to see some.  from bicycle larry


----------



## decotriumph (May 12, 2014)

*Pictures*



Freqman1 said:


> Did anyone take any pics? V/r Shawn




There are some posted on the RRB site:
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...p-shine-may-10th-murfreesboro-tn.81738/page-3


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 12, 2014)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 12, 2014)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 12, 2014)

the RRB group shot





















CeeBee & Double Nickle..SERIOUS collectors..


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 12, 2014)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 12, 2014)




----------



## mike j (May 12, 2014)

Great photos!!! That looks like one fun event. Cee Bee & Double Nickie, where did you stash your Harley's, you have the look. That Silver King w/ the brown tires & orange rims is awesome, what a unique look.


----------

